# ISO: Hairless or Double Rex rat



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm in search of either a male or female hairless or double rex rat to round out my mischief. I have 2 very friendly adult males that get along with everyone. I have 2 hyper little females who also get along with every rat they've met. I'm keeping one male and one female from the accidental litter I have right now and am looking for one final baby, a hairless or nearly hairless. Age doesnt really matter, I loveee senior ratties but I also love babies! Lol. If you're in NY, PA, Connecticut or Massachusetts and have any hairless that need homes please pm me. Thanks!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Moonkissed shared this link to a breeder. Check it out! http://ryejosrattery.wixsite.com/rjrattery


----------

